# Ethical question about erotica and age...



## Anodracs (Aug 18, 2016)

For those of you who write erotica, have you ever written scenes containing teenagers? I'm wrestling with this idea from an ethical standpoint, and wondering if it would be wrong to write a story containing sexual interactions between two teenagers. And by "teenagers", I mean older teens in the 16 to 18 age range, the age range that a lot of teens IRL have their first romantic and sexual experiences. I'm wondering if such a story would be a good vehicle to explore the awkwardness and misunderstandings that can happen at such an age, but maybe I'm fooling myself into thinking I have a good idea when I really don't. 
Thoughts?


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 18, 2016)

I see no issues. In many countries 15 is age of consent. I'd say you're pretty safe.


----------



## Anodracs (Aug 19, 2016)

Thank you! I was wondering about age of consent being an issue.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 19, 2016)

Teenagers have sex. It's a fact of life, and I'd say there's no real reason for moral hand-wringing unless you're hardcore fetishizing the fact that they're technically minors. (Though on the other hand, if what you're wanting to explore is the awkwardness of first-time sex, that doesn't tend to get _less_ with age.)

Of course, you wouldn't be able to post the work to FA; whether that's a factor in making the decision for you is up to you to decide.


----------



## Jarren (Aug 19, 2016)

Here's the question, do you intend to publish it, or just post online for free consumption? If the latter, I don't really think you'd need to worry.


----------



## ShamonCornell (Aug 20, 2016)

As stated previously:  Teens have sex, it's sort of what teens DO.  Legality comes in, when say, it's particularly underage kids (tweens and younger for example), or when the teen is involved with someone old enough for it to become statutory rape.

So, let's say both characters are fifteen or so.  This is age of consent in most countries, and even some states in the USA.  From there, you're safe as long as you don't call attention to "OMG U GAIZ DIS IZ SO ILLEGAL IN OUR STATE!!!!".

Once someone becomes 18 in most countries, then age of consent expands, from the limits that most places have.  For example, in Virginia, age of consent is 18, for anyone to get it on with all ages above their own.  Below 18, if I recall, the age difference is limited to two years for it to count as consent.

Say a character is 18.  He or she is allowed to pursue romance with anyone 16 or above.  Any lower than 16 becomes statutory.  Similarly, a 16 year old's legal window is 14-18, before someone ends up in legal trouble.

As to DEPICTING such relationships, in art or writing...Such is a colossal gray area that, again, depends on the state.  In Virginia, for example, a precedent has been set even for online roleplaying being illegal, if pornographically depicting a minor.  Other places will be less restrictive.

TLR version:  "You're safe as long as you don't explicitly and openly fetishize the age group".


----------



## Somnium (Aug 20, 2016)

ShamonCornell said:


> For example, in Virginia, age of consent is 18, for anyone to get it on with all ages. Below 18, if I recall, the age difference is limited to two years for it to count as consent.



I don't get the logic behind this. Everyone knows mature dick is better.

As for the story you can write about anything.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 20, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I don't get the logic behind this. Everyone knows mature dick is better.
> 
> As for the story you can write about anything.


You're posts are very baffling...


----------



## WoodworkerDan (Aug 21, 2016)

Anodracs said:


> I'm wondering if such a story would be a good vehicle to explore the awkwardness and misunderstandings that can happen at such an age, but maybe I'm fooling myself into thinking I have a good idea when I really don't.
> Thoughts?



Disclaimer: I don't write erotica. However, from an academic perspective, the concept of your story seems not to promote adolescent copulation, but to illustrate the surrounding drama, and perhaps be slightly educational.

As such, I think it is a good idea - perilously close to sex ed. - but no less worthwhile for it. It may also be advisable to expand into the consequences of your characters' choices in the following days/weeks/months as appropriate too.


----------



## DanielSmith (Sep 20, 2016)

I think people around the age 15-25 is more intrested in erotica.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 21, 2016)

From a legal (US) standpoint, fiction that depicts underage sex is legal.
Non-realistic imagery, such as illustration is also legal.
As long as no real person is being depicted, it's legal.
Whether or not it is moral depends on you and your audience, which includes posting rules on whatever site you try to upload it to.


----------



## LycanTheory (Sep 21, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> You're posts are very baffling...



But he is such sparkle...


----------



## Troj (Sep 21, 2016)

I'd say, research what other current YA authors have done, and how they've approached this issue.


----------

